# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  نمونه سوال های خوب از مبحث حد و پیوستگی

## the END

سلام. :Yahoo (106): 
سوال میذارم حل کنید.(سوالها از خودم نیست)

----------


## the END



----------


## par.rah

1.دو سوم!
2.a=b=4
3.حد چپ داره فقط،4

----------


## the END

> 1.دو سوم!
> 2.a=b=4
> 3.حد چپ داره فقط،4


سه فقط اشتباهه

----------


## par.rah

> سه فقط اشتباهه


باید گفت حد نداره؟!

----------


## the END

> باید گفت حد نداره؟!


حد داره.

----------


## the END

کسی علاقه مند نیست سوال حل کنه؟

----------


## par.rah

فعلا تاپیکهای تفریحی بالاس!

----------


## the END

> فعلا تاپیکهای تفریحی بالاس!


 :Yahoo (22): عجیبا

----------


## k97

> 


سوال اول میشه 2/3
سوال دوم میشه  a=b=4
سوال سوم میشه  منفی چهار 
سوال آخر  رو هم نمیدونم. 
لطفا جواب سوال آخر رو هم بزارید.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

1- یه هوپیتال ساده که میشه :2/3
2-چون مخرج صفر میشه پس باید صورت هم صفر بشه پس b میشه 4.بعدش با یه هوپیتال a به دست میاد.
3-قدر مطلق اول در حوالی  ه منفی هستش پس قرینه ش میاد. و قدرمطلق دوم خودش میاد. ساده سازی میشه : 4-
4.معادله زیر رو حل کن: a^2 = a+1  جواب به دست میاد.

----------


## k97

> 1- یه هوپیتال ساده که میشه :2/32-چون مخرج صفر میشه پس باید صورت هم صفر بشه پس b میشه 4.بعدش با یه هوپیتال a به دست میاد.3-قدر مطلق اول در حوالی  ه منفی هستش پس قرینه ش میاد. و قدرمطلق دوم خودش میاد. ساده سازی میشه : 4-4.معادله زیر رو حل کن: a^2 = a+1  جواب به دست میاد.


ممنون از شما.مشکلم سوال آخر بود که حل شد.

----------


## k97

> سلام.سوال میذارم حل کنید.(سوالها از خودم نیست)


دیگه سوال نمیزارید؟ اگه میشه بازم از حد و پیوستگی سوال بزارید. باتشکر.

----------


## ali 221488

سوالات  استاندارد نبودن .حد اقل واسه رشته ریاضی 
سوال 1 به سادگی با یه هوپیتال میشه دو سوم 
2: مخرج صفره ولی پس باید مبهم باشه و صورت هم باید صفر باشه از اونجا b برابر 4 بدست میاد سپس بجای  b 4 رو میزارریم تو صورت سوال و با یه هوپیتال یه معادله بدست میاد که جواب a میشه 4و -4 که منفی 4 قابل قبول نیست .زیر رادیکالو منفی میکنه اگه طایکس به سمت صفر بره 
3:خیلی ساده میفهمیمم که چه ایکس به سمت صفر مثبت یا منفی بره تاثیری در سوال نداره چون ریشه قدر مطلقا +یک دوم و - یک دومه پس ربطی به صفر نداره و راحت میفهمیم که قدر اولی داخلش منفیه پس بهش یه منفی میدیم و دومی هم مثبته و بهش یه مثب میدیم و سوال بعدش براحتی حل شدس 
4:هر دو ظببطه x+1 و xبه توان دو خودشون براحتی توی دامنشون پیوستن پس میمونه توی نقطه a حد چپ و راست a رو میگیریم بعدش برابر قرار میدیم و یه معادله در جه دو تشکیلی میشه یه معادلس که دو جواب داره 
بازم سوال بزارید کار بسیار خوبیه ولی خواهش سطح سوالا رو بالاتر ببرید
با تشکر و موفق باشید

----------


## the END

> سوالات  استاندارد نبودن .حد اقل واسه رشته ریاضی 
> سوال 1 به سادگی با یه هوپیتال میشه دو سوم 
> 2: مخرج صفره ولی پس باید مبهم باشه و صورت هم باید صفر باشه از اونجا b برابر 4 بدست میاد سپس بجای  b 4 رو میزارریم تو صورت سوال و با یه هوپیتال یه معادله بدست میاد که جواب a میشه 4و -4 که منفی 4 قابل قبول نیست .زیر رادیکالو منفی میکنه اگه طایکس به سمت صفر بره 
> 3:خیلی ساده میفهمیمم که چه ایکس به سمت صفر مثبت یا منفی بره تاثیری در سوال نداره چون ریشه قدر مطلقا +یک دوم و - یک دومه پس ربطی به صفر نداره و راحت میفهمیم که قدر اولی داخلش منفیه پس بهش یه منفی میدیم و دومی هم مثبته و بهش یه مثب میدیم و سوال بعدش براحتی حل شدس 
> 4:هر دو ظببطه x+1 و xبه توان دو خودشون براحتی توی دامنشون پیوستن پس میمونه توی نقطه a حد چپ و راست a رو میگیریم بعدش برابر قرار میدیم و یه معادله در جه دو تشکیلی میشه یه معادلس که دو جواب داره 
> بازم سوال بزارید کار بسیار خوبیه ولی خواهش سطح سوالا رو بالاتر ببرید
> با تشکر و موفق باشید


داداش حل کن تا قوی بشی.سوال ها هم بیش از حد معتبره.

----------


## the END



----------


## k97

> 


فک کنم میشه 3/4.
درسته؟

----------


## broslee

> 


سلام.من جواب 3/4 به دست آوردم.یک ساعت راه حل رو با math tipe نوشتم بعد هر چی میکنم نمیتونم منتقلش کنم اینجا.میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## the END

جوابتون درست بود.فقط سعی کنید با توضیح جواب بدید.

----------


## the END

> سلام.من جواب 3/4 به دست آوردم.یک ساعت راه حل رو با math tipe نوشتم بعد هر چی میکنم نمیتونم منتقلش کنم اینجا.میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید.


سلام
می تونی متنی رو که نوشتی با به صورت تصویر ذخیره کنی از قسمت فایل بعد سیو

----------


## the END



----------


## par.rah

> جوابتون درست بود.فقط سعی کنید با توضیح جواب بدید.


دو معادله دو مجهول حل میکنیم و Fa میشه 3/2 اون یکی هم 1/2 که ضربشون میشه 3/4

----------


## k97

> 


سوال 4 گزینه 4
سوال 5 گرینه 4 
سوال 6 هر چی حلش میکنم به دست نمیاد.نباید به جا تانژانت کتانژانت قرار بدیم؟
فک نکنم اینجوری حل بشه.

----------


## the END

> سوال 4 گزینه 4
> سوال 5 گرینه 4 
> سوال 6 هر چی حلش میکنم به دست نمیاد.نباید به جا تانژانت کتانژانت قرار بدیم؟
> فک نکنم اینجوری حل بشه.


کلا اشتباه!
سوال آخر رو باید کاری کنی که "صفر صفرم" بشه تا بتونی "هپ" بگیری.(مثل تبدیل تانژانت به کتانژانت)

----------


## par.rah

> 



4 میشه 2 چون اگه از 2/3 بزرگتر باشه عبارت منفی میشه و بالای لوگ هم نباید صفر بشه
5 میشه 2، 2 بار هوپتال میخواد
6 رو شک دارم، فقط میدونم منفی یمشه

----------


## the END

سوال آخر اشتباه تایپی بود.ببخشید.
"پی هشتم x" هست

----------


## k97

گزینه های شما از چپ به رایت بود برا همین من طبق عادت گفتم گزینه 4.سوال 4 گرینه 2سوال 5 گزینه 2سوال 6 گزینه 4 درسته؟

----------


## the END

> گزینه های شما از چپ به رایت بود برا همین من طبق عادت گفتم گزینه 4.سوال 4 گرینه 2سوال 5 گزینه 2سوال 6 گزینه 4 درسته؟


آره کامل درسته.
سوال 4 باید بین دامنه لگاریتم و دامنه رادیکالی اشتراک بگیریم.گزینه 2
سوال 5 مخرج مشترک میگیریم و دوبار از "هپ" استفاده می کنیم.گزینه 2
سوال 6 تانژانت رو باید به کتانژانت تبدیل کنیم.گزینه 4

----------


## the END



----------


## k97

لطفا یکی این سوالو هم یکی این رو هم حل کنه.http://s6.picofile.com/file/82094433...1_15_42_49.png

----------


## the END

> لطفا یکی این سوالو هم یکی این رو هم حل کنه.http://s6.picofile.com/file/82094433...1_15_42_49.png


حد چپ و راست باید توی نقاط 1 و 1-  برابر باشه.که جواب میشه گزینه 4

----------


## k97

میشه بنویسید راه حل رو؟ 
متوجه نشدم چی شد.

----------


## k97

آها.الآن متوجه شدم.جواب به دست اومد درسته.ولی دلیلشو نمی فهمم .برای چی اینکار رو می کنید.  اگه میشه بنویسید.

----------


## broslee

7) 1
8) 2
9) 4
سوال اول با تبدیل  cot به cos/sin حلش کردم.
سوال آخر آن عبارت  فقط در دو نقطه عدد صحیح میشود پس در سایر نقاط حد دارد.

----------


## broslee

> آها.الآن متوجه شدم.جواب به دست اومد درسته.ولی دلیلشو نمی فهمم .برای چی اینکار رو می کنید.  اگه میشه بنویسید.


مقدار تابع در دو طرف یک باید برابر باشه پس
2x2-ax+b=x+a

به جای x  یک میزاریم چون در نقطه یک باید مقدار تابع در دو طرف برابر باشه و ....

----------


## the END

> 7) 1
> 8) 2
> 9) 4
> سوال اول با تبدیل  cot به cos/sin حلش کردم.
> سوال آخر آن عبارت  فقط در دو نقطه عدد صحیح میشود پس در سایر نقاط حد دارد.


درسته.
سوال 7 باید cot رو برحسب cos/sin بنویسیم و با مخرج مشترک گیری و ساده کردن به جواب برسیم.
سوال 8 کافیه دو بار "هپ" بگیریم.
سوال 9 :

----------


## k97

سوال 7 گزینه 1سوال 8 گزینه 2سوال 9 گزینه 4

----------


## broslee

[/QUOTE]

راه حل من:
تابع براکت فقط در نقاطی با طول  صحیح حد ندارد.پس باید بنگریم کجا ها این تابع عدد صحیح میشود.
از بخش پذیری در گسسته استفاده میکنیم:وقتی حاصل یک کسر عدد صحیح میشود که صورت بر مخرج بخش پذیر باشد یعنی مخرج صورت را عاد کند.

x2+1     !     4 x2 + 3 
x2+1  !   -4( x2 + 1  

پس  x2+1 مجموع دو عبارت بالا یعنی 1 را عاد میکند پس x=0
یعنی در یه عالمه (بیشمار) عدد دیگر تابع حد دارد.
بهتر است پس از حل یک نگاه خریدارانه! به سوال بکنیم مثلا شاید تابع فقط در صفر تعریف شده باشد یا نکته ای انحرافی در سوال باشد که در اینجا درمیابیم که جواب درست است.

----------

